# Land in VA?



## briddygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

I would love to find something to purchase that is realatively close in but not........I guess I want the best of both worlds.....I don't want to go off grid, but I do want a more simple way of life for me and my family. I presently live in Northern VA ....a virtual rat race.....I'm so tired of it. I own 2 horses, and I really want to have a place with acreage to have my horses and other animals, like chickens and goats. I'd love to be able to perhaps offer boarding of horses, and also have eggs for my family with a surplus (small) for others who want fresh eggs, and also would love to make my own goat cheese for my own use, as well as resale....I'd love to market this by attending some of our Farmer's Markets or even on-farm sales. Perhaps I am dreaming too much but at least it a dream.....a wish. I don't want to get in over my head with a home that is huge and has a big pricetag...something simple, I love older homes with character...the older, more historic aged is a plus....I love my state of Virginia but would also consider South Carolina, as well.......I am new to this forum so I hope that I am not being too vague in what I am looking for.....thanks for any input.


----------



## vahighlander (Feb 10, 2010)

If you love the mountains- Highland County VA is probably one of the prettiest places in the east. A Vermont look and feel with wonderful folks. Thats where we own our farm that we are building out. Not many folks- 2,500 in whole county, but the town of Monterey is a gem. The county welcomes new people and is a great community. The Maple Festival in March is a huge highlight. Check out the Highland County Chamber of Commerce website. Affordable, beautiful land. Major shopping one hour to the east in Staunton and Harrisonburg VA (Shenandoah Valley). I have lived and been everywhere in VA. If you are looking for the best rural experience VA offers- its Highland. Town of Franklin WV is 20 minutes away and Elkins WV is one hour. Hot Springs VA (Homestead Resort) 30 minutes south. 3 hours west of DC.


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Highland, Virginia is really beautiful and aren't there quite a few Mennonites there? That would be a real plus. 

I live closer to the D.C. area so I could suggest that I've found Madison and Wolftown are very nice, also.

But if you are a sophisticated Northern Virginia person, I question that you could find work that would pay anywhere near what you can earn in Northern Virginia, so creating a way to buy a place would have to depend on other factors such as, do you own a home in Northern Virginia? If you sold it, would you have to take a heavy loss thanks to the present market conditions or could you get enough money outright to buy a nice farm? I know an investor who is selling homes in Charlottesville because he gets enough money from the sale of each home to buy a whole ranch in South Dakota. 

My guess would be that you have high living expenses and also a high-paying job which you could not replace very easily unless you moved to D.C. or Maryland somewhere like Columbia or Bethesda. Would it make sense for you to think about moving far enough away to have the things you want but close enough also to keep your job? (Assuming you have a job or position!) Warrenton, Rappahannock, Sperryville???

Do you board your horses or keep them on your own land? If you have them on your own land, you will save a lot of money if the fencing and other infrastructure are there but if a heated and lighted indoor arena is necessary to you, yikes,that would stretch your budget! 

Assuming you want to move and have your horses and maybe they are trail horses, then I would suggest your priority would be to try to find a place where there are trails on your land adjoining other parcels with trails or a horse-oriented subdivision such as are sometimes advertised in the horse magazines. 

Also, isn't there an eco-community near Fairfax? Have you checked into that? Or considered some place that is nice but not too terribly awful a commute such as Leesburg? or over to Harper's Ferry?

There is a Virginia website -- I think it is called VDACS your local ag agent should know -- where the Commonwealth has devoted money and attention to attempting to link up retiring farmers with young folks who want to farm. I don't know if they have ever successfully matched anybody but it's a possibility. I listed my land on it but was only contacted by curiosity seekers or spammers, so I did not renew the listing.

Tell us more specifically what you are looking for and why so more pertinent suggestions can be offered!


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont know briddygirl what you want is good thing to dream on. People call me stupid but I left a mining job in wy my wife a good job with caterpillar to move to KY to farm and have a family be a family and be close. Depends on what is more important to you I saying do what I did cause it is a bit crazy my wife is a pharmacy tech theres a few jobs. Me what they call uneducated work with my hands carpenter, plumber,loggers, horseshoer what ever to get a pay check. Things I thought about was less money= less things for me who cares I love family most important. I am located in the middle or close to it amish and mennonite country easy for me I was raised mennonite. Dont leave steady job for no job avaliable to risky stay close enough that you can commute. Trust in God ask him for help he has never let me down in 30 yrs although I have him. Then you will make the rite decision. Look on the net but you have to do leg work also look around somethings are available and not advertised. God Bles Y'all.


----------



## vahighlander (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes we do have a small Mennonite community moving into the county and they are wonderful neighbors and assets to the county. Their places are beautiful, orderly and functional. Madison county is beautiful too, I just went through Wolftown the other day.- but big $$$$$ for acreage there.


----------



## blueheron (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm in Botetourt County which is just out side of Roanoke. I have a 125 acre farm set up for horses. I am biased but this is one of best places to live in the US. Roanoke is 3.5 to 4hrs S of DC down I81. Close to Lexington Horse Center & Virginia Tech. I may be interested in renting or selling.
Reply With Quote


----------



## vahighlander (Feb 10, 2010)

blueheron said:


> I'm in Botetourt County which is just out side of Roanoke. I have a 125 acre farm set up for horses. I am biased but this is one of best places to live in the US. Roanoke is 3.5 to 4hrs S of DC down I81. Close to Lexington Horse Center & Virginia Tech. I may be interested in renting or selling.
> Reply With Quote


Yes Botetourt is a great county in VA. Especially if you need to be close to a nice small metro area like Roanoke/Salem/Blacksburg and higher education. For me- I want to be very removed from interstates, and cities. S it depends on your needs and life priorities. There are some very rural beautiful locales in Botetourt Co. too. So for most it works great. Im a little different- so I want to be "out there". The biggest town in my county has 300 residents- and we are tucked way up in the mountains. But we are 1 hour (45 miles) from Staunton over in the Shenandoah valley- for supplies etc....


----------



## blueheron (Feb 25, 2010)

The 125 ace farm has a 50 year old ranch 3br, 3bath, 2 fireplace basement,upstairs loft area 4 car gar,new well, natural spring, 20 acre just seeded hay pasture, 18 acre fenced pasture with small horse shelter and spring fed concrete watering trough, Privacy surrounded by National Forest, 80 acres 
wooded acres with trails with a nice lay. 10 minutes from schools, shopping, health care clinics, etc. To good to be true.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

blueheron said:


> The 125 ace farm has a 50 year old ranch 3br, 3bath, 2 fireplace basement,upstairs loft area 4 car gar,new well, natural spring, 20 acre just seeded hay pasture, 18 acre fenced pasture with small horse shelter and spring fed concrete watering trough, Privacy surrounded by National Forest, 80 acres
> wooded acres with trails with a nice lay. 10 minutes from schools, shopping, health care clinics, etc. To good to be true.


Do you dare ask how much?


----------



## blueheron (Feb 25, 2010)

$945k. Will consider lease to own or rent.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

blueheron said:


> $945k. Will consider lease to own or rent.


That is what I was afraid of. With everything your farm has I expected as much. However, with being in my middle 50's I would be at least 100 years of age before it was paid for! My daughter lives in Williamsburg, va and sparked an interest to be closer to her. Good Luck


----------



## blueheron (Feb 25, 2010)

If you look at just the price it seems high, but if you compare what you getting to a high end house in a crowed subdivision on a half acre lot it is a real value. That being said it is still a lot of money and rural living is different and not every ones cup of tea. For me the benefits far out way the hardships.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Guess I have to throw in my two cents worth for SW VA. I know there are a lot of us here from this area. I'm in Giles Co..20 mins from VA Tech and 20 mins from the WV border..where things are even cheaper.I'm an hour from Roanoke and about the same from that wonderful community called Floyd...come on Floyd folks boast about your world...a bit more upscale than here.A friend bought a very simple home here, owner financed, 5 acres, fenced into two paddocks, 5 room block home with basement,big shed/garage/barn, chicken house, well etc for $45,000 just over a year ago. So you can still get some decent buys here. Keep looking your dream is out there...

PQ


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh the dream...........50 - 100 acreas with a barn type structure with living quarters in part of the structure. Some fencing yes where cows, chickens, dogs, cats and llamas can play. Most definitely private, I would not be disappointed if I never heard traffic! This is the life. Oh yes, a garden spot and trees.


----------



## briddygirl (Feb 7, 2010)

I have totally enjoyed reading everyone's posts. It just tells me that VA has a lot to offer....from rural, country living to city ...... I live in Northern VA -- 10 mins. from Dulles Airport --- this area is growing so quickly and is super crowded. I was raised in Vienna -- which, back in the 60s was considered the "sticks" --- it was such a nice, little town -- I could walk everywhere and everyone said "Hi" to each other.....it is now such a hustling city that I don't recognize it...real estate is outrageous around here! I am renting a small 4 stall barn on maybe 2.5 acres.....the owners live on the property -- the house is a cute extended ranch style built in the early 70s -- and total acreage is 5 acres. They bought this place 4 years ago for 1.5 million dollars! It's crazy. I refuse to have a mortage "own" me.....I have a decent home here and can sell it and still make a slight profit since I've lived there for over 20 years......but I feel sorry for those suckers who bought 2-3 years ago and need to sell....they most likely lost about $200,000 or more.....I'd hate to be in that position. Ideally, what we would like to do is pay cash for our next place....therefore having no mortgage or very small one -- my husband could telecommute if he had to.....I'd like to stay within 2 hours drive of where I am now.....


----------



## Navotifarm (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I am interested in finding a co-owner or partner or person who would buy my land at a reduced rate in return for granting me a life estate plus putting conservation easements on it. You could certainly have your horses and oats here with nearby farmers markets and healthy free-range-interested chefs and restaurantsnearby to be good customers for your produce. No old house or barn, though. You'd have to make yourown.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

blueheron said:


> The 125 ace farm has a 50 year old ranch 3br, 3bath, 2 fireplace basement,upstairs loft area 4 car gar,new well, natural spring, 20 acre just seeded hay pasture, 18 acre fenced pasture with small horse shelter and spring fed concrete watering trough, Privacy surrounded by National Forest, 80 acres
> wooded acres with trails with a nice lay. 10 minutes from schools, shopping, health care clinics, etc. To good to be true.


$945,000, Yikes! We paid less than $215 for 123 acres and 2300sqft house, barns, pasture and decent timber less than 10 years ago. It had been on the market for 3 years so we didn't get it at a steal either. Not criticizing your place or anything, but doesn't that seem a little steep? 

We're in southside Va near South Boston. This is a fairly nice rural area with land for $1500 ac plentiful, but drive to big cities is 1 hour +...


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Ps if you plan to farm make sure the land you get is reasonably flat and useable...We have friends in the Roanoke/Rocky Mt area and in a 60 acre farm maybe 10 acres are useable and flat enough to run hay equipment/tractors on, the rest is steep... Pasture can be steep but remember if you can't bushhog it occasionally it will grow in brush.


----------

